# Rapido 746F Information please



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi
We are downsizing and like the look of the Rapiod 746F any comments would be very welcome please.

Thanks

Wendick


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Rapido 746F*

Hello Wendick!

When we in the south of France, Auntie Sandra and I were introduced to the Rapido 787F, the same as the 746 but another foot on the side benches.

We followed up this meeting by visiting Reims Loisir, distributors for Adria, Burstner and Rapido. Yes, the Rapido looked a class act. Very plush but... 
The woodwork looked rather dark, certainly darker than we would normally choose but...

Back home, beginning of October, I contacted Brownhills Cannock for their mandatory insult, a diresory P/X offer. :evil: I contacted Caravanes Rapido at Wokingham. At least they talked sense.

And so it was that we went off to the NEC to buy a Rapido. We spent two days at the show and kept a promise to be as open-minded as possible about what we were there to see.

We looked at all MHs with a corner fixed bed and front conference suite. WE WALKED OUT OF ANY THAT HAD AN OVEN HIGH ABOVE THE FRIDGE. We met with a gent from Wokingham and discussed some finances.

Then we had someone do a check in Glass's Guide regarding resale values and were terribly disappointed to see how quickly the value of the Rapido diminished.

By the end of day one, we had put down a deposit on the Adria Coral which you see in the avatar. Lighter woodwork, huge space for six at the front, very comfortable bed... The more we look at it, parked on the drive, the more we like it.

Yes, we had preconceived ideas when we went to the show at the NEC. But, having seen so many other MHs that were as good and cheaper, or better and more expensive, we decided to change our minds and buy the Adria Coral S650SP! :roll:

PS We bought "Our Coral" from Timberland Motorhomes. At present, this dealer is six miles from us. In the new year, Timberland will be moving to a huge site that is being developed in our town, rather convenient for servicing, and certainly a factor in the decision-making process. Nearer than Cannock, nearer than Wokingham!


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Values*

I think that PX deals vary enormously, and not just dependant on the vehicle. Location, condition and demand play their part as well.
I would suggest that most motorhomes suffer great depreciation on the new price when selling onto a dealer. Whatever the brand name.
Some start out more luxurious, and have better trade in values if kept in good nick and loaded with acessories.
Other start out cheap and rapidly become cheaper during lifetime and when PXing it is quite obvious.
Look at the journals for comparisons of prices on offer.
Layout however is a personal thing, as is colouration of interior.
I go along with the principle of not wanting a dark interior, and the oven over fridge is not ideal either.
But I am bound to say, I found a number of dealers who assist in those aims, in getting the design, layout and finish to your requirements, if you are serious. I did, and now await a Rapido that is, in my opinion, superior to most on offer in that price range, and has been ordered with layout and colours I want from the range on offer.


----------

